# What not to feed chickens?



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Was discussing last night collecting the table scraps for the chickens, when someone commented about the rice, and would it expand or harm the chickens. Then the conversation went on to include, cooked rice, uncooked rice, instant rice, and other items that could "expand" in their stomachs.

Is there any problems with cooked or uncooked rice, instant rice (cooked or uncooked) or any other things that could harm chickens.

Thank you.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

if rice can harm chickens don't tell mine they've been having it on a regular basis for years


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

JIL said:


> if rice can harm chickens don't tell mine they've been having it on a regular basis for years


Don't tell mine either as they always get our leftover rice.

I've heard to avoid fruits like oranges as can effect egg laying, but won't actually harm the chickens.

If we eat it they eat it in most cases at our place. They are our little garbage disposals. :grin:

Course mine love frogs the most....you should see them hunting around the pond and the mass chase that happens when one catches one.

Mav


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine eat all the left overs. No citrus, garlic, and spoiled food, but everything else is good. 

What is with the frogs!?!? It is crazy watching them.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine eat rice too... and often! they love oatmeal (which would expand as well) I have only found one thing my chickens hate and will not eat and that is raw potato. They have nothing to do with it! They also are picky about banana peels. Oh and they hate raw onion..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

The ONLY things ours do not get is citrus, and onions. Everything else they get.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine clean out the compost pile and everything we eat goes into it. Citrus, onion, coffee grounds, rice, potato peels. And if I'm not going to freeze the broth from a jar of veggies I dump that in too.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine won't touch raw potatos or peels, citrus, pineapple or raw onions.


----------

